# Replacing thermostat



## reeves190 (Aug 22, 2010)

hey guys, so apparently i need a new thermostat in my 2006 passat 2.0. dealer says it takes 3 hours and cost $500 bucks. i remember putting a thermostat in a american car. it was like $20 bucks and took 5 min.
do you know it the dealer is pulling my leg? thanks


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

The part is around $60 I think (plus new coolant as it has to be drained) and the job should 1-2 hrs. So that price seems slughtly excessive, but you would be looking at 150 to 300 I think realistically.


----------



## chc-rado (Nov 20, 2008)

3 hours sound right. if not try it yourself. I hope have the tools and knowledge. I have done 5 of them. You have remove the alternator, boost hose and tube, and some bolts that holds the coolant pipe to metal bracket. Drain and fill coolant system. Restore electrical power. Clear all faults and possible set readiness. I would also replace both ect sensors too. Average time for thermostat replacement at dealer level is 4 hours. This ain't your American car your driving. German plastic engineering.


----------



## milanzio (Mar 14, 2011)

*thermostat*

got any pics?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

I did mine recently and it sucks but it's not that bad. It's certainly better than paying for it if you have the ability to do it yourself. The worst part is just wrestling the hoses and hose clamps.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Here is an older thread that talks about it a little bit. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5621836-Thermostat&p=76421188


----------



## milanzio (Mar 14, 2011)

so there are 2 ect's in this vehicle? one by the high pressure fuel pump and the other is where? also is it hard to put the timing belt back on?


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes there two of them. It's not hard to put the belt back on. It is not the timing belt so you just put it back on the same way it came off. There is a tensioner pulley that you release pressure with like most cars.


----------



## rdjr74 (Jun 26, 2007)

Tutti57 said:


> The worst part is just wrestling the hoses and hose clamps.


Couldn't agree more!


----------



## milanzio (Mar 14, 2011)

got ya. so it's not hard just time consuming!


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah that's how most things are. I had a friend over to help kill the time and when I got tired of trying to work a hose off I had him try. We sort of rotated on and off to ease the frustration.


----------



## quick4door (Dec 16, 2010)

Book time is 2.3 hours, thermostat assembly is $45 retail from VW. Just fyi. Based on $100 hourly rate, that comes to just shy of $300.


----------



## passatattack (Dec 28, 2012)

So I have a 2007 V6 Passat Wagon 4-motion. Thermostat went. Dealer wants nearly $600. I like them, but I always feel like I'm getting ripped off. Can't do it myself (combination female and clueless) so I don't have much of a choice. Any other options?


----------



## cameron2pt5 (Oct 19, 2006)

passatattack said:


> Can't do it myself (combination female and clueless) so I don't have much of a choice. Any other options?


Yes. Phone a good independent shop that specializes in VWs. You should be able to get a quote over the phone that beats $600 easily!

Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jbyronr (Jul 27, 2001)

On the 2.8V6 in your '07 Passat, the thermostat is under the timing belt. If you're going to do the thermostat, you should consider the whole bag, including the timing belt and water pump....


----------



## passatattack (Dec 28, 2012)

jbyronr said:


> On the 2.8V6 in your '07 Passat, the thermostat is under the timing belt. If you're going to do the thermostat, you should consider the whole bag, including the timing belt and water pump....


It's actually the 3.6 liter V6, not sure that makes a difference. They did tell me they had to remove a lot to get to the thermostat, and I've been going to these same guys for 10 years (had a W8 Passat wagon previously). They do take good care of the customers (I have a brand new Passat as a loaner car), but it sure does feel like a lot of money, all the time. Even if the labor is $100 and hour, it's not like this is going to take 5 hours. I guess I'm just frustrated.


----------



## passatattack (Dec 28, 2012)

cameron2pt5 said:


> Yes. Phone a good independent shop that specializes in VWs. You should be able to get a quote over the phone that beats $600 easily!
> 
> Sent from my NookColor using Tapatalk 2


 My ex has a VW eurovan, and he brought it to the local independent shop that specializes in VW, and they messed up a bunch of stuff. Not sure Im willing to chance it. They just seemed clueless, and they had to redo something that immediately broke when he drove out. 

If he hadn't had that experience, I would have considered going there!


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

reeves190 said:


> hey guys, so apparently i need a new thermostat in my 2006 passat 2.0. dealer says it takes 3 hours and cost $500 bucks. i remember putting a thermostat in a american car. it was like $20 bucks and took 5 min.
> do you know it the dealer is pulling my leg? thanks


that's what it cost me 

2006 mk5 GTI.


----------



## azunderg (Apr 29, 2009)

reeves190 said:


> hey guys, so apparently i need a new thermostat in my 2006 passat 2.0. dealer says it takes 3 hours and cost $500 bucks. i remember putting a thermostat in a american car. it was like $20 bucks and took 5 min.
> do you know it the dealer is pulling my leg? thanks


that's what it cost me.

2006 mk5 GTI.


----------

